# Fat boy in the bath



## braveuk28 (Mar 25, 2007)

It may be just me, but the soapy water does something funny to one's fat. 
It makes it very smooth, supple and jiggly. I seriously spent too long in the bath having a squeeze today. Had my cell phone on hand to capture a couple of shots and was determined to share the moment with the dear folks of this wonderful board. 
Also, took one of me going out for dinner last night [mainly in response to the request to show my double chin] and another couple as I sit and type right now. Well, have a great day all....

Love

Paul xx 

View attachment me2.jpg


View attachment me1.jpg


View attachment me4.jpg


View attachment me5.jpg


View attachment me3.jpg


----------



## braveuk28 (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, the pics came out huge...blimey. Sorry. xx


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Mar 25, 2007)

Amazing pics. :wubu: You are one shaggable bloke


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 25, 2007)

Pictures may be huge, but, so worth the scrolling back and forth to get the whole picture!!!! 

Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Nellie (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, you are sooooooooooo handsome!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 25, 2007)

Wonderful pictures. You're certainly uber-adorable. <3


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

So, today I was at work, and I logged in to Dims the way I do often. 

I don't usually click on posts which I think are going to be pic-heavy, because at my work computer is a dinosaur, roughly equivalent to a rock and a stick. I save those posts for home.

However. 

Knowing how hot you are, I clicked. 

The computer crashed. 

I tried, lord how I tried, to fix things. I task managed until my fingers were raw. 

My boss showed up. 

It wasn't particularly embarrassing because my boss is infinitely cool, but it was funny. 

And I might add, I'm not as a rule an FFA, but you guys here are changing my mind. Quickly. Damn. :smitten:


----------



## Melian (Mar 26, 2007)

You crashed my....uh.....hehe.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 26, 2007)

Omg..those are some of the hottest pictures I have EVER seen. Stunning.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 26, 2007)

If you copy the picture location, you can open them in a new window and see the whole thing.


----------



## ciccia (Mar 26, 2007)

You're SO SO SO SOOOOO HANDSOME!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 26, 2007)

daaaaamn suga, you're lookin deeeliciouuus!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 26, 2007)

Definitely got a sort of Hugh Grant thing goin'.

I dig.


----------



## nickyuk (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice pictures Paul, very sexy


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 27, 2007)

*drooLs*
*buys plane ticket to england*
*drools some more*


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Mar 28, 2007)

Um...if you ever need a photographer look me up! I'd LOVE to take your photos...and then some!


----------



## braveuk28 (Mar 29, 2007)

wow - so glad that you like the pics. Really want to do some more now 
Paul xxxxxx


----------



## nickyuk (Mar 30, 2007)

Paul, If u want to do some more pics, Go right ahead, you'll hear no complaints from me


----------



## Spiff (Mar 30, 2007)

holy...freakin...COW!! :smitten: ok, i'm suddenly very glad my fiance didn't come straight over after work. "Hi, hun, how was your day? That's good. Me? Ooh, i'm just drooling over pictures of another hot fat guy. Wait, where are you going? Honey? What?! You're hotter than him...no, really, you are, now would you pleeeeeease get back here?! Does this mean you're not taking me out for dinner?" :blush:  :eat2:


----------



## littlelily (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh my, I am a married woman, but wowza!.


----------



## BigGurl (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice. :wubu:


----------



## ukchublette (Aug 12, 2007)

*Nice pic's im glad the gym didnt pay off  *


----------



## MickeyFFA (Aug 12, 2007)

um, wow

Paul, you are totally hott. and u make me drool. :smitten:


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 14, 2007)

Braveuk28,

I know exactly what you are saying. I hope this is not getting too personal to mention, but my girlfriend and I discovered the same thing. Of course, we had already done the "shower together thing" (never tried a bath) even when I was still rather lean and had not yet started gaining weight. Of course, I am not saying that "showering while lean" was not fun (she was and still is very lean), but once I started gaining weight, I immediately noticed how my girlfriend seemed to be enjoying herself much more.

It seems that softer, more squeezable, fattened-up flesh becomes even more so in hot, soapy water. In any case, the fatter I became, the more often my girlfriend seemed to want to shower together. So I suppose that is a pretty ringing endorsement on her part of your observations.


----------



## persimmon (Aug 14, 2007)

I've got to agree with you guys--there really is nothing like soaped-up pudge.

Mmmmm. Thanks for sharing, Paul.

persimmon


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 14, 2007)

My Word... PHWOAR! You're sexy! I think even to the point that non-fat-loving ladies wouldn't be able to deny, nor resist joining in with the soap. Also I seem to remember ages back you sending me a blurry picture of yourself fully clothed, and I jokingly said you didn't look very fat in it. I apologise for that!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 24, 2007)

So cute!! wait a second please? im melting xD lol :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: uber cute!!!


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2007)

Hm...this post has resurfaced. Not that I'm complaining.

But what the hell happened to Paul??? He needs to post about a thousand more pictures before he is allowed to leave!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Tori DeLuca said:


> Um...if you ever need a photographer look me up! I'd LOVE to take your photos...and then some!



ask sizes bras pantes you have


----------



## PolarKat (Aug 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ask sizes bras pantes you have



ask fall times many baby as on head?


----------



## Grace44DD (Aug 26, 2007)

very nice


----------

